# Is there ANYTHING that can be done about tumors??



## BotandArlo (Mar 7, 2016)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?_* 5*_
Does it have a filter? _*Yes, sponge.*_
Does it have a heater? _*Yes, but it is off for the cold weather, I keep my house at 85 in the winter which keeps the tanks at 80 perfectly.*_
What temperature is your tank? _*80 degrees*_
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? _*No, totally freaks him out*_
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? _*No, just live plants and decor.*_

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? _*Omega One*_
Do you feed flakes or pellets? _*I have both but Bot will only eat flakes*_
Freeze-dried? _*No but I do bloodworms once a week.*_
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? _*Twice a day, about the size of his eye each time*_

*Maintenance:*
*Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? _*Once a week*_
What percentage of water did you change? _*50% once a week, take out fifty percent of the water, save in clean contain while I dump the rest and clean the gravel*_
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? _*No vacuum but I use a turkey baster for waste and extra food once a day*_
What additives do you use? *Prime, Decholrinator, Stress Coat*

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia: *0*
Nitrite: *0*
Nitrate: *0*
pH: *7.4*
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? _*Right after we got him we noticed the lump on his side. *_
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? *He has gotten slightly paler in the last few months*
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? *Just difficulty swimming, other than that no*
Is your Betta still eating? _*Always*_
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? *I at first treated him with salt baths and fasting as I thought it might be sbd, but it is not, please trust me on this. I also treated him for external parasites with the seechum one...paraguard is it called?? But it has been 4 month that we have had him and I have tried to treat everything else it could be I am for sure this is a tumor at this point, it has grown as well.*
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? *Just the tumor, he did have some fin damage, his first filter was a bit strong and he may be biting his top fin a bit.*
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? *Four months, just the bump/tumor

Okay so this is Bot I am 100% sure this is a tumor. Has anyone ever done anything for a tumor that worked? Can he just live with it? Any tumor advice is greatly appreciated!
*


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you talking about the base of his body? If so, that's his swim bladder organ, NOT a tumor ^_^ Their bodies are supposed to be like that, the swim bladder can take up a bit of room and so it generally protrudes like that, varying in degrees for each fish. Double Tails (DT) are known for having some buoyancy issues due to their naturally deformed body (they aren't natural) and so don't worry too much about that at all unless he literally can't swim down or up. I would avoid flakes with him since DT's already are prone to bloating, flakes are hard to control which means he could eat too much and that can cause issues. When he does have trouble swimming, fast him for a day or two to let him digest what's in his system. Instead of giving him flakes all the time, stop feeding the flakes and try pellets daily. Eventually, he will eat them when he's hungry enough. Don't worry, this won't hurt him at all, it will be healthier in the end for him.


----------



## BotandArlo (Mar 7, 2016)

No way! I have been all over creation taking him to different pet stores, vets and pet hospitals and everyone has taken a 3 second look at him and told me tumor but no one told me what to do. They ask what he's been treated with and say tumor for sure.
Is this a dthm thing?? He can go up and down fine and I've never seen a difference when treating him for sbd? 
It starts at the base of his tail if that matters at all??
Random thought, can betta fins get too heavy for their body sometimes? I'm thinking maybe that causes his erratic swimming?
Sorry so many questions, I was sure after everyone told me the same thing he had a tumor for sure. 
Also, I can try again with the pellets but he refused them for about a week before (swear this guy is as stubborn as my kids with food) I do have this tiny doll spoon that is slightly bigger than his eye, I crumble the flake and scoop it but make sure the spoon is not full as it is a little bigger than his eye, and feed him that way. 2x a day. Still try for pellets though? I have two who do pellets and two eh only do flakes.


----------



## BotandArlo (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry meant to say, is it only a dt thing?


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I would try New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula, those pellets are .5 mm. I feed my halfmoon double tail, Sharkie, 4 pellets in the AM and 3 or 4 in the PM. Feed one pellet, if he doesn't eat it take it out and try the next day. He won't starve. 

(Which Omega One pellets do you have? If they are the Micro Pellets, no need to get New Life Spectrum, I think they are the same size.)

My guy has the swim bladder lump, too. All betta have it but it is a little more pronounced in DT.

Hooray! Your betta is okay!!!


----------



## BotandArlo (Mar 7, 2016)

BettaBeau said:


> I would try New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula, those pellets are .5 mm. I feed my halfmoon double tail, Sharkie, 4 pellets in the AM and 3 or 4 in the PM. Feed one pellet, if he doesn't eat it take it out and try the next day. He won't starve.
> 
> (Which Omega One pellets do you have? If they are the Micro Pellets, no need to get New Life Spectrum, I think they are the same size.)
> 
> ...


It is the Micro. I can still order nls and try, I'll give Arlo another shot at pellets too.
Wow! Sharkie is awesome! Looks super cool! 
Thank goodness, I seriously had finally been convinced he was going to die! He's such a neat dude, he likes to be pet and everything.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

If you want to try the NLS first to see if he will eat it, send me a PM with your mailing address and I can mail you a snack baggie with some so you can try it. I've got so much, it'll probably outlast my Sharkie, lol...

Sharkie says thanks! I love Bot's coloring!


----------



## BotandArlo (Mar 7, 2016)

BettaBeau said:


> If you want to try the NLS first to see if he will eat it, send me a PM with your mailing address and I can mail you a snack baggie with some so you can try it. I've got so much, it'll probably outlast my Sharkie, lol...
> 
> Sharkie says thanks! I love Bot's coloring!


Thank you so much for the offer and the kind words about Bot (my three year old daughter named him, he is "her" fish) I actually spread ordered some off of amazon already lol! I had to order a new wagon for summer and while I was on I thought what the heck and ordered to food too. I feel like prime should pay me for as much as I order  (All of the dog, cat, fish and outdoor kids things and I have three kids) Thanks so much again, I am humbled by your kindness!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Sure, no problem! :-D


----------

